# yello and white fish?



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

I know the picture is not too good. i took it at the petstore on my phone. any one have a guess what it is? It is kind of pearl white with sparkley gold/yellow spots...


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Melanochromis joanjohnsae


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

i checked the profile... i'm not too sure. it's not blue at all and the face was a differant shape...i wish i had a better picture


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

there isn't a good pic of a juvenile or female in the profile. They are not blue like that when small, they are actually more attractive.


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

oh, ok


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

It could also be a Labidochromis textilus. They are not quite as available everywhere, but the pointy nose on yours is more Labidochromis than Melanochromis.


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

hey! i just checked the profile. i think that is what it is


----------



## CichInTheMind (Feb 27, 2008)

Labidochromis textilus and Melanochromis Joanjohnsonae are widely regarded as synonyms for the same fish. (along with exasperatus)


----------



## fiupntballr (Jul 7, 2004)

agree with the above posts


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

CichInTheMind said:


> Labidochromis textilus and Melanochromis Joanjohnsonae are widely regarded as synonyms for the same fish. (along with exasperatus)


They have never been reguarded as the same fish. They are two completely different, fully documented species. They are often mistaken for one another in the juvenile form which can lead to lots of confusion and probably a good bit of hybridizing. But the facial structure, among other things (like the male joanjohnsonae being blue), is very fifferent.

M. joanhonasonae (sometimes calles exasperatus)
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=759

Labidochromis textilis 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=744


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

MalawiLover said:


> CichInTheMind said:
> 
> 
> > Labidochromis textilus and Melanochromis Joanjohnsonae are widely regarded as synonyms for the same fish. (along with exasperatus)
> ...


I suppose it would help to distinguish between textilis and joanjohnsonae if the profiles had pictures of textilis.
The pictures in the Lab. tectilis profile are M. joanjohnsonae.
The pictures in the M. joanjohnsonae profile are pictures of colored male M. joanjohnsonae.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

straitjacketstar said:


> I suppose it would help to distinguish between textilis and joanjohnsonae if the profiles had pictures of textilis.
> The pictures in the Lab. tectilis profile are M. joanjohnsonae.
> The pictures in the M. joanjohnsonae profile are pictures of colored male M. joanjohnsonae.


The second pic in the textilis profile really has the head shape of a textilis, the first one however, I do agree looks much more like a joanjohnsonae. The joanjohnsonae have much more of a checkerboard pattern to their coloration, while the txtilis are more broken line stripes.

Of course it is not helping at all that at one place in my area they have what really looks to be Lab. textilis (head shape and stripes) labled as "Super Red Exaspuratus". When I asked what exactly that meant, the guy showed me the packing list and it had actually listed _All Red Exasp./L. text_. I have see the All Red/Super Red Exaspuratus a few times before, but since I hadn't heard of them, I kept walking. I hope this is not some new trend that will really screw up another specied in the hobby.


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

MalawiLover said:


> straitjacketstar said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose it would help to distinguish between textilis and joanjohnsonae if the profiles had pictures of textilis.
> ...


They are both of joanjohnsonae. The second is a little odd in shape, very snipey, but color and pattern is consistent with joanjohnsonae.

Lab. textilis
http://www.cichlidae.com/gallery/species.php?s=457
http://cichlidae.com/article.php?id=149
http://www.malawi-dream.info/Labidochro ... xtilis.htm
http://www.franchi-cichlids.com/galerie ... g_view.htm

On another note of the red exasperatus, all the ones I've seen look like nothing more than estherae x JJ hybrids.


----------

